
Show HN: Share files from the terminal or browser - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/share
======
d_finster
Interesting compared to magic-wormhole. [https://github.com/warner/magic-
wormhole](https://github.com/warner/magic-wormhole)

~~~
qrv3w
magic-wormhole is useful for terminal-to-terminal in realtime. I actually
wrote something similar for that too [1] because I didn't want to have to rely
on a Python ecosystem. This new server is mostly useful for browser<->terminal
or browser<->browser sharing, especially when its not realtime oriented. share
is very similar to transfer.sh and send.firefox.com.

[1]: [https://github.com/schollz/croc](https://github.com/schollz/croc)

